# Autocruise Alto versus Swift Mondial FB



## Borisd0

We have the intention of changing our MH for one of the two above.
The layout seems identical and they are built on the same van but what are the differences? Any comments re quality of build, extras etc. Any info gratefully received.


----------



## bognormike

are they exactly the same apart from the badges :roll: ?


----------



## teemyob

Almost Identical made by same group.

Peugeot Chassis unless you want the 160bhp motor and Robotised Gearbox, then it's a FIAT.


----------



## firewood

i see you have a hymer so why the hell would you want to go and get a brit built piece of crap
if you want some crap have my starblazer


----------



## apxc15

firewood said:


> i see you have a hymer so why the hell would you want to go and get a brit built piece of crap
> if you want some crap have my starblazer


An interesting question.

Pete 8)


----------



## jud

*van change*

hi borisdO looking a your avatar are you down seizing if you are hope you have looked into it properly . we did the same a couple of years ago it was the worst mistake we ever made changing down we never had enough room to store things making the bed was a nightmare when friends came round for a cup of tea .or buy anything abroad to take back .to be said the only good thing was 38 m.p.g .it was our most unhappy est time camping. we sold after 9 months loosing £5000 now we have a tag it affected that much :roll: all the best . jud


----------



## rowley

Firewood wrote---i see you have a hymer so why the hell would you want to go and get a brit built piece of crap


Your experience may have been an unfortunate one, but I think that you are out of order using that turn of phrase towards the British manufacturers, based on your opinion. 
I have only owned one "foreign" motor caravan, but did not find the quality any different to my British built ones.


----------



## wakk44

firewood said:


> i see you have a hymer so why the hell would you want to go and get a brit built piece of crap
> if you want some crap have my starblazer


Not the best sales patter I've ever heard :lol:


----------



## greygit

rowley said:


> Firewood wrote---i see you have a hymer so why the hell would you want to go and get a brit built piece of crap
> 
> Your experience may have been an unfortunate one, but I think that you are out of order using that turn of phrase towards the British manufacturers, based on your opinion.
> I have only owned one "foreign" motor caravan, but did not find the quality any different to my British built ones.


We've had two British and now have a French one, wouldn't go back to British unless the quality improved one heck of a lot.
Gary


----------



## wakk44

*Ask Swift*

Just to get back on topic,the OP wants to know the difference between 2 vans which are made by the same manufacturer with different badges.

They look ostensibly the same,the only people that can answer the question as regards differences in build quality are the manufacturers who are members on here Swiftgroup

why not send them a pm with your query


----------



## Mike48

Swift panel vans are built in the Autocruise factory next door. The vehicles are the same except for colour, cloths and badging.

Don't be put off by size. There is the opposite argument to those who say they can't find enough storage space or room for visitors. Its called take less or entertain your visitors outside. Why people find it necessary to take all but the kitchen sink with them is amazing to us panel van types and the chances are that the many who do take everything run their vans in an unlawful state by exceeding their weight limits. I'm not critisising anybody its just the opposite point of view.

Having said that not even a committed panel van enthusiast such as myself would contemplate a fixed bed model as there is simply insufficient floor space but others might disagree. If you want a panel van and you are sure about a fixed bed then go for it.


----------



## rowley

Quote---Having said that not even a committed panel van enthusiast such as myself would contemplate a fixed bed model as there is simply insufficient floor space but others might disagree. If you want a panel van and you are sure about a fixed bed then go for it.

I must agree. Much as I enjoyed not having to make up the bed every night, in the Adria Twin. I realised the benefits of the diner up front and lounge at the rear layout. Hence, I now have the Aurora Leisure.


----------

